# La Reunion ... Angeln vom Ufer?



## PJR (25. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin neu hier im Forum deshalb stelle ich mich in Verbindung zu meiner Frage erstmal vor. Ich bin 26, wohn in Hamburg, angel seit ca. 16 Jahren und würde mich als Allrounder bezeichnen da ich sowohl Ansitzangeln als auch ausgibige Spinntouren liebe... je nachdem was die Situation erfordert. So hab ich mich auch auf keine speziellen Zielfisch eingeschossen und freue mich immer über Abwechslung.

Nächsten Monat geht's mit meinem Kumpel nach la Reunion und natürlich wollen wir dort auch angeln gehen... hab natürlich auch recherchiert aber eher wenig Infos bekommen (keine französisch Kenntnisse)... war jemand von euch schon dort und hat ein paar Tips und Infos (auf welche Fishe mit welchen Ködern...) oder weiß ob man für normal vom Land aus am Meer angeln eine Karte oder so etwas  benötigt?

Schonmal Danke


----------



## Achim_68 (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: La Reunion ... Angeln vom Ufer?*

Ich denke, hier gibt es eher eine Antwort auf deine Frage als im Unterforum _Vorstellungen_.

Viel Glück!


----------



## racoon (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: La Reunion ... Angeln vom Ufer?*

Und dazu noch den ursprünglchen Beitrag verschieben oder wenigstens verlinken, und schon passt es


----------



## PJR (28. Juni 2018)

*La Reunion*

Hallo zusammen,

Nächsten Monat geht's mit meinem Kumpel nach la Reunion und natürlich wollen wir dort auch angeln gehen... hab natürlich auch recherchiert aber eher wenig Infos bekommen (keine französisch Kenntnisse)... war jemand von euch schon dort und hat ein paar Tips und Infos (auf welche Fishe mit welchen Ködern...) oder weiß ob man für normal vom Land aus am Meer angeln eine Karte oder so etwas benötigt?

Schonmal Danke


----------



## ralle (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: La Reunion ... Angeln vom Ufer?*

So - habe mal alles zusammengeführt. 2x die gleiche Anfrage bringt auch nicht mehr Antworten.


----------



## FriedelCastro (24. August 2018)

*AW: La Reunion ... Angeln vom Ufer?*

Moin Moin. Wir fliegen im Oktober auf die Insel und ich will auch eine Rute mitnehmen. Hast du schon mehr Informationen zum fischen vom Ufer gefunden? Bis jetzt will ich noch auf GTs Tuna etc. mit Popper und Stickbaits. Gerade Genehmigungen und Schutzgebiete sind natürlich interessant.
Gruß Friedel


----------

